# Broken Leg



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

thats sucks bro, best wishes and speedy recovery. I'm in cleveland too and was out there at bmbw this past weekend


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Whoa, sorry to hear that.

Injuries seem to be happening a lot this season...bummer. Hope the next few weeks go by quickly for you and you get another chance for a powder day at your hill.


----------

